# Need help finding someone...



## dharma bum (Jan 5, 2011)

does anyone here know of a girl that goes by the name of "billie joe" with a dog named annie?
she's a good friend of mine but haven't heard from here in a while. i can't remember her partner's name (probably not together anymore), but she traveled for a while with scary laura, or "scary rawx". laura fucking hates her, and some of her road dogs stole some shit of mine while they were surfing my couch about a yr and 1/2 ago. 

if anyone knows her, any info would help.

thanks,
db.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah i've known billyjoe for some years.....she's aaight ....in washington right now...i just got a meesage from her on myspace...her name on myspace is Billijo Yepp


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 5, 2011)

actually.. i just talked to her. yeah, she's in seattle. done with traveling too. i think she (her ex) lost tthe banjolele that i gave her last time she stayed with me. i just forgot i had her number still. thanks though.

oh yeah, annie is having puppies soon. she fucked a pitt. so it'll be some kind of mutt (ausie shepherd and some other stuff mixed with blue-nose pitt). awesome that you know her. i miss her some (she's the first traveler i really got to know), but am glad that she's okay.


----------

